# Sulphuric cell



## Slochteren (Aug 12, 2015)

I have made me a new cell and changed the setup a bit, added my airbubler to it wich is located under the basket (1 cm between hose-end and basket)to get the material a bit moving and i thought it would cool the cell also. The negative is 2 cm above the basket/material.
Since in the normal setup there were always some unfinished pins in it and i had to move the material a few times to deplate everything, now i can start the process without attention.
Added a picture of the result after my first run, looks like it worked fine as thought. Only the cooling is not as much as i expected.


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 12, 2015)

The lead sheet should be L shaped to improve efficiency (this is probably why it takes so long for you to be able to unsupervise the cell) but in any case I would have preferred lead sheet at the bottom and copper basket at the top, or one in front of each other. It takes only a couple of dozen of seconds to deplete (depending on the thickness), an hand shake should suffice.


----------



## necromancer (Aug 12, 2015)

i have thought about using a bubbler to cool my cell but was worried of it splashing (splattering)

have you had trouble with splattering from the bubbles ?

i use my cell with a 1/8 inch (outer diameter) PVC hose, coiled. hooked to a aquarium pump inside of a bucket ice water (works well)


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 13, 2015)

I would be concerned by excessive water absorption from the air pumped through the acid. Sulfuric acid has such a high affinity for water that it is a classical way of removing moisture from air.

Göran


----------



## Slochteren (Aug 13, 2015)

I was concerned about the splattering also thats why i used a relative high container, but it doesn't spaltter much becasue the thickness of the sulphuric.

Didn't think about the water absortion, at the moment the weather is pretty good here and very dry air but wenn it gets colder again i have to think about it.


----------



## Geo (Aug 17, 2015)

Oxygenating the acid will just cause the acid to attack the electrodes. Think Piranha.


----------

